# Docker "flag provided but not defined: -buildvcs"



## CoryG (May 9, 2022)

I'm getting the following from `make install` in /usr/ports/sysutils/docker - any thoughts?


```
# make install
===>   NOTICE:

The docker port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/articles/contributing/#ports-contributing

===>  License APACHE20 accepted by the user
===>   docker-18.09.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by docker-18.09.5_1 for building
===>  Extracting for docker-18.09.5_1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for docker-docker-ce-v18.09.5_GH0.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for docker-18.09.5_1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for docker-18.09.5_1 from /usr/ports/sysutils/docker/files
===>   docker-18.09.5_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/go - found
===>  Configuring for docker-18.09.5_1
===>  Building for docker-18.09.5_1
(cd /usr/ports/sysutils/docker/work/src/github.com/docker;  for t in github.com/docker/cli/cmd/docker; do  out=$(/usr/bin/basename $(echo ${t} |  /usr/bin/sed -Ee 's/^[^:]*:([^:]+).*$/\1/' -e 's/^\.$/docker/'));  pkg=$(echo ${t} |  /usr/bin/sed -Ee 's/^([^:]*).*$/\1/' -e 's/^docker$/./');  echo "===>  Building ${out} from ${pkg}";  /usr/bin/env XDG_DATA_HOME=/usr/ports/sysutils/docker/work  XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/usr/ports/sysutils/docker/work  XDG_CACHE_HOME=/usr/ports/sysutils/docker/work/.cache  HOME=/usr/ports/sysutils/docker/work PATH=/usr/ports/sysutils/docker/work/.bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin NO_PIE=yes MK_DEBUG_FILES=no MK_KERNEL_SYMBOLS=no SHELL=/bin/sh NO_LINT=YES PREFIX=/usr/local  LOCALBASE=/usr/local  CC="cc" CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe  -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing "  CPP="cpp" CPPFLAGS=""  LDFLAGS=" -fstack-protector-strong " LIBS=""  CXX="c++" CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  "  MANPREFIX="/usr/local" BSD_INSTALL_PROGRAM="install  -s -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_LIB="install  -s -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_SCRIPT="install  -m 555"  BSD_INSTALL_DATA="install  -m 0644"  BSD_INSTALL_MAN="install  -m 444" CGO_ENABLED=1  CGO_CFLAGS="-I/usr/local/include"  CGO_LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/lib"  GOARM= GOPATH="/usr/ports/sysutils/docker/work"  GOBIN=""  GO111MODULE=off GOPROXY=off /usr/local/bin/go build -v -buildmode=exe -trimpath -ldflags=-s -buildvcs=false  -o /usr/ports/sysutils/docker/work/bin/${out}  ${pkg};  done)
===>  Building docker from github.com/docker/cli/cmd/docker
flag provided but not defined: -buildvcs
usage: go build [-o output] [build flags] [packages]
Run 'go help build' for details.
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/docker
```


----------



## rootbert (May 10, 2022)

1.) why do you want to use Linux-only technology on FreeBSD
2.) why do you want to run a software with an end of life in August 2019?

If you want to play around with Linux OCI containers I can highly recommend podman (or cri-o), the successors of docker. Use it within a Linux VM.


----------



## hbsd (May 10, 2022)

Docker is dead


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 10, 2022)

Don't know anything about Docker and Go, but there's this sort of stuff:









						buildvcs=false must be added to a default build args · Issue #672 · ko-build/ko
					

Since Go 1.18 The go command now embeds version control information in binaries. It includes the currently checked-out revision, commit time, and a flag indicating whether edited or untracked files...




					github.com
				




So maybe your version of go is too old for this flag?  What is the version of go you have installed?


----------



## CoryG (May 12, 2022)

rootbert said:


> 1.) why do you want to use Linux-only technology on FreeBSD
> 2.) why do you want to run a software with an end of life in August 2019?
> 
> If you want to play around with Linux OCI containers I can highly recommend podman (or cri-o), the successors of docker. Use it within a Linux VM.


Honestly, I'm just trying to install multiple OpenProject instances on the same machine with as little work as possible.  I'm open to other solutions.


----------



## rootbert (May 12, 2022)

then I recommend using FreeBSD jails - it is not as feature rich as Linux containers. It is a great solution but requires manual setup of your containers, however, this can be automated using ansible/salt/whatever.


----------



## CoryG (May 12, 2022)

Do you know of a good tutorial for setting up multiple FreeBSD jails for something like this?  It's been well over a decade since I last used them.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2022)

CoryG said:


> Do you know of a good tutorial for setting up multiple FreeBSD jails for something like this?


You might want to check out sysutils/bastille. 









						BastilleBSD
					

Bastille is an open-source system for automating deployment and management of containerized applications on FreeBSD.




					bastillebsd.org


----------

